

Azure CDN Down - foresterh
https://www.windowsazure.com/en-us/support/service-dashboard/

======
foresterh
The status says "an issue with CDN provisioning, however content delivery is
not impacted" but all of my cdn images are not flowing through to my
production website. I can browse the blob storage, just not the cdn. In case
you needed a reason to not trust the azure CDN.

It's just so convenient I couldn't help but try...

